# Colorado EMS license plates?



## BigBad (May 29, 2014)

Why do we still not have this in our state?   I remember signing a petition in 2012 or 2013, how hard can it be to get 3,000 signatures when 50% of the population is a EMT.


----------



## chaz90 (May 29, 2014)

50% of the population aren't EMTs...Also, there was more involved than just the petition. That was simply to get the ball rolling, and I don't know if they even got the minimum number of signatures.


----------



## BigBad (May 29, 2014)

I've seen bills written, with no signatures.   Take a chill pill my friend, that was sarcasm.  But it does seem in my ski county, it is 43%.  Just mind boggling how many random awful license plates there are in this state.


----------



## Tigger (May 29, 2014)

The bill was sent to the governor in early May to be signed I believe.

I'm not sure why anyone wants a vanity plate in this state. Most of them are like 100 bucks initially and then for an alum plate (and many others) you pay 50 bucks extra each time you have to renew your registration.


----------



## chaz90 (May 29, 2014)

BigBad said:


> I've seen bills written, with no signatures.   Take a chill pill my friend, that was sarcasm.  But it does seem in my ski county, it is 43%.  Just mind boggling how many random awful license plates there are in this state.



I'd certainly agree that there's an obscene number of random vanity plates in CO. Every time I go home I see a few new ones. At this point, the green and white mountains are almost a minority!


----------



## Summit (May 29, 2014)

Too many choices, too high of a pricetag. Also, anyone can get one, you don't have to be a FF to have FF plates or FFL to have FFL plates etc.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 2, 2014)

Problem with EMS and fire plates is it can open you up to legal problems:  "Bad wreck and this plate ### refused to stop and help".  
  There has been a couple of lawsuits around the country about that ;  about even if the people sueing win or lose.


----------



## Summit (Jun 2, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> Problem with EMS and fire plates is it can open you up to legal problems:  "Bad wreck and this plate ### refused to stop and help".
> There has been a couple of lawsuits around the country about that ;  about even if the people sueing win or lose.



I keep hearing this BS. Find me those lawsuits.

No lawyer in their right mind would take such a case unless it was a duty to act state. Otherwise they'd have no standing and the judge would summarily dismiss.

1. CO isn't a duty to act state.
2. The owner doesn't have to be EMS to get the plates.
3. The owner isn't necessarily the driver.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 2, 2014)

Summit said:


> Too many choices, too high of a pricetag. Also, anyone can get one, you don't have to be a FF to have FF plates or FFL to have FFL plates etc.



You don't have to be certified to get htem? In NM you have to be a FF to get FF plates, EMT to get EMS plates, etc


----------



## Summit (Jun 2, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> You don't have to be certified to get htem? In NM you have to be a FF to get FF plates, EMT to get EMS plates, etc



Depends how they write the rules. a FF plate  requires a letter from a chief or an id but the volly who drops out of training still has his plates 10 years later


----------



## Tigger (Jun 2, 2014)

Summit said:


> Depends how they write the rules. a FF plate  requires a letter from a chief or an id but the volly who drops out of training still has his plates 10 years later



Yup, my partner still has FF plates and a red light sticker despite no longer being with any fire departments.


----------



## johnrsemt (Jun 3, 2014)

In Indiana you had to take your ID in every year to renew EMS or FF plates. so the longest you could have them was 1 year after leaving the services

And I am looking for info on the lawsuits,  remember though you can sue anyone for anything


----------



## Summit (Jun 3, 2014)

johnrsemt said:


> And I am looking for info on the lawsuits,  remember though you can sue anyone for anything



People keep repeating that tired statement as if it had any actionable meaning. It doesn't. It is a stupid fear meme that gets repeated, particularly in healthcare, by people who have no legal education. I can sue you for any post that you make. Does that mean you should refrain from posting on the internet just to be safe?

Lawsuits where there is obviously no standing are not something I live in fear of.

Don't live your life in fear. You'll have more fun.


----------



## Summit (Jun 6, 2014)

The bill was signed yesterday.


----------

